# هل تأثرت اللهجات الخليجية باللهجات العربية الوافدة؟



## Silky_Sword

سؤالي بالتحديد حول مدى تأثر اللهجة الخليجية لأفراد أسرة واحدة فيما بينهم، بعد عقود من التلاقح والهجرات والوفود العربية المقيمة في بلاد الخليج (الكويت، السعودية، البحرين، قطر، الإمارات). هل بيننا أخوة من أحد هذه البلدان فيشهد لنا بمدى تغير لهجة أسرته فيما بينها، مقارنة بجيل الجد أو الجدة؟ وهل لاحظوا فروقاً بين لهجتهم ولهجة أجدادهم الأحياء ممن حولهم؟

هذا لأني ألحظ لجوء الكثير من المسؤولين الخليجيين لكلمات شامية أو مصرية عند الحديث لوسائل الإعلام، فلست أدري هل هذا بسبب كون الإعلام والعاملين فيه عادة من بلاد الشام أو مصر -حتى في القنوات المملوكة خليجياً- أم بسبب عقود من التعرض للهجات الشامية والخليجية في بلاد الخليج.. مع كثرة الوافدين إليها؟

بانتظار رأيكم


----------



## إسكندراني

هل تأت لنا بأمثلة لاحظتها؟
لم ألحظ مثل ذلك من قبل، إلا أن ما أعرفه هو أن اللهجات في تلك البلدان ليست واحدة، خصوصا في السعودية تتعدد اللهجات وما يتغير هو التقارب بينها خصوصا في المدن الكبرى كالرياض مثلا


----------



## Schem

العكس صحيح بتجربتي. أيام المدرسة كانوا الأجانب (خصوصًا الشوام وأحيانًا المصريين) يحرصون أنهم ما يحتسون إلا باللهجات المحلية فإن صاروا يعرفون قصيمي تكلموا قصيمي وإن ما عرفوا قصيمي فراح يتكلمون رياضي واللي هي لهجة أسهل. وما أدري وش تقصد بالقنوات المملوكة خليجيًا؟ أغلب الشبكات العربية الكبرى مملوكة خليجيا من روتانا إلى قنوات الإم بي سي والجزيرة إلى المستوردات الغربية مثل سكاي نيوز وكارتون نتورك. اللي يدفع بعض الخليجيين (والكويتين استثناء بارز) إلى أنهم يتكلمون بلهجات عربية أو يحشّون كلاهم بكلمات هذي اللهجات هو إما عدم ثقة باللهجة نفسه لأنه تنقص ثقل ثقافي مثل اللهجات العربية أو خوف من إن المشاهدين العرب موب فاهمين اللهجة


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

Schem said:


> العكس صحيح بتجربتي. أيام المدرسة كانوا الأجانب (خصوصًا الشوام وأحيانًا المصريين) يحرصون أنهم ما يحتسون إلا باللهجات المحلية فإن صاروا يعرفون قصيمي تكلموا قصيمي وإن ما عرفوا قصيمي فراح يتكلمون رياضي واللي هي لهجة أسهل. وما أدري وش تقصد بالقنوات المملوكة خليجيًا؟ أغلب الشبكات العربية الكبرى مملوكة خليجيا من روتانا إلى قنوات الإم بي سي والجزيرة إلى المستوردات الغربية مثل سكاي نيوز وكارتون نتورك. اللي يدفع بعض الخليجيين (والكويتين استثناء بارز) إلى أنهم يتكلمون بلهجات عربية أو *يحشّون* كلاهم بكلمات هذي اللهجات هو *إما* *عدم ثقة* باللهجة نفسه لأنه تنقص ثقل ثقافي مثل اللهجات العربية *أو** خوف* من إن المشاهدين العرب موب فاهمين اللهجة



عندما بدأت الثانوية
بدأت بمخالطة أناس يختلفون عن لهجتي و بعد تخرجي من الثانوية 
لاحظت أني أتكلم بطريقة مختلفة عن أهلي و قريبة لمن شاركته المجلس لثلاث سنين
فأشكرك على التحليل النفسي بأنه جا يوم  تسدّحت عالأرض وقلت أنا ما أثق بلهجتي يلا أحشها كلام أو يمكن إني خايف

بعض الأحيان أتكلم مصري لاجيت أمزح مع أحد
والسبب ليس لهذا ولا لذاك حنا تربينا أو الجيل الجديد
على أفلام الكرتون المصرية *ربما *يكون هذا هو السبب
وهناك سبب آخر هو ليس لهذا و لا ذاك
و *ربما* هو الصورة النمطية فنحن الخليجيين أو عشان أكون دقة
بالسعودية نربط اللبنانيين بالرقة و الإحساس
فبعض اللأحيان نرمي كلمات لبنانية للدلالة على ذلك


----------



## Arabic Guru

في ظنّي انها لم تتأثّر، وإنّما ما يفرضه المقام للتحدّث باللهجة الشامية أو المصرية عندما تقابل أو تتحدث مع شخص ليس من منطقتك



Schem said:


> العكس صحيح بتجربتي. أيام المدرسة كانوا الأجانب (خصوصًا الشوام وأحيانًا المصريين)



يا أخي ولِمَ هذه التفرقة. لم لا تقل: إخواننا العرب ...إخواننا في الدّين والدم


----------



## Schem

Arabic_Police_999 said:


> عندما بدأت الثانوية
> بدأت بمخالطة أناس يختلفون عن لهجتي و بعد تخرجي من الثانوية
> لاحظت أني أتكلم بطريقة مختلفة عن أهلي و قريبة لمن شاركته المجلس لثلاث سنين
> فأشكرك على التحليل النفسي بأنه جا يوم  تسدّحت عالأرض وقلت أنا ما أثق بلهجتي يلا أحشها كلام أو يمكن إني خايف
> 
> بعض الأحيان أتكلم مصري لاجيت أمزح مع أحد
> والسبب ليس لهذا ولا لذاك حنا تربينا أو الجيل الجديد
> على أفلام الكرتون المصرية *ربما *يكون هذا هو السبب
> وهناك سبب آخر هو ليس لهذا و لا ذاك
> و *ربما* هو الصورة النمطية فنحن الخليجيين أو عشان أكون دقة
> بالسعودية نربط اللبنانيين بالرقة و الإحساس
> فبعض اللأحيان نرمي كلمات لبنانية للدلالة على ذلك



سؤال الموضوع ماله علاقة باللي ذكرت. السؤال كان عن تأثير دائم إما بالمفردات أو قواعد اللهجات بالسعودية والخليج وأنا ما كد شفت تأثير من هالقبيل. كونك تمزح بالمصري أو اللبناني ما يعني تأثير دائم على لهجتك لأنك بكل بساطة تصير تكلم بالمصري أو اللبناني وقته ومب بلهجتك. وبالنسبة لمسألة عدم الثقة باللهجة فهو ما كان تعميم على الكل بس كان افتراض لكثير من اللي يقلبون مصري أو لبناني إذا قابلوا عرب من برا الخليج وكثير منهم مثل ما قلت بردي الأول يسوي تسذا عشان يفهم مب عشان خوف من ثقل اللهجة أو غيره بس كذلك به ناس (حتى بين مناطق السعودية) ما يتكلمون بلهاجتهم إذا قابلوا شخص من منطقة ثانية لأنهم يخافون انهم مب مفهومين بسبب عدم انتشار لهجاتهم إما ثقافيًا أو عدديًا. أخيرًا، لا تنسى إن أغلب السعوديين برا المدن الكبيرة ما يخالطون ناس ما يتكلمون لهجتهم فحالتك وحالة أهل الرياض أو الدمام وجدة تتعبر مميزة. في أغلب الحجاز، وسدير، والقصيم، وعسير/جازان، والأحساء والقطيف عادة المدارس يكون طلابه من المنطقة نفسه ومب من مناطق ثانية فاللي تكلمت عنه من تمازج اللهجات نادر ما يصير​


Arabic Guru said:


> يا أخي ولِمَ هذه التفرقة. لم لا تقل: إخواننا العرب ...إخواننا في الدّين والدم



 ما كان قصدي تفرقة. قصدت بالأجانب عدم الخليجيين فقط لا غير​


----------

